# Adoption Update



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

As most of you know, I applied to adopt one of the Texas malts that got dumped a few weeks ago.
To make a long story short (I may be in the mood to relate it later, but right now my back is hurting, so I am not in the mood to sit & type ~ so sick of this back pain that I could scream!), I heard back from CCHS today & found out that they are meeting with a prospective family for Lilith (we want to name her Cupcake if we get her). We are next in line if the interview with this other family doesn't pan out.

I want to thank everyone for their well-wishes & moral support & I want to give an extra special thanks to Stevie B for helping me out on this!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, well if it's meant to be, it'll happen. Otherwise there's another angel in need  Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed also, but the right baby will come along if this isn't meant to be.Also sorry your having back trouble.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah!!! I did sort of hear back today. The foster mom emailed to ask me your name but I didn't hear anything after that. But maybe that got the ball rolling! Or maybe I didn't have any influence whatsoever. LOL. Fingers and paws crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also say if its meant to be it will happen. Otherwise there will be another sweet angel waiting to be with you. Hope you feel better and please keep us posted.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Yeah!!! I did sort of hear back today. The foster mom emailed to ask me your name but I didn't hear anything after that. But maybe that got the ball rolling! Or maybe I didn't have any influence whatsoever. LOL. Fingers and paws crossed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I am choosing to believe you helped me on this & I thank you so much for that!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jojo - I'm so sorry about your back. I have back problems on and off and it's so hard to deal with. Hope you feel better.
i think second in line is pretty darn good given that tons of applications they have had. So as we all say "If it's meant to be, it will be." Keep us posted. Did you have any other Malt that you were interested in in case Lilith doesn't come through? Just a thought.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you get to adopt her!! If not, then there will always be another sweet fluff in need <3


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I was hoping to hear she was yours. Let us know how it goes. There might be another baby that needs you more if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey y'all! 
I just wanted to let y'all know I haven't heard anything since my last update. I'm assuming that the other family was approved. I'm kinda bummed but I feel confident that she is in a good home.
We want to continue to look, but my back pain has been really severe the past two days, & I'm thinking it may be wise for us to hold off on getting another dog until I can get this pain under control.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just A Girl said:


> Hey y'all!
> I just wanted to let y'all know I haven't heard anything since my last update. I'm assuming that the other family was approved. I'm kinda bummed but I feel confident that she is in a good home.
> We want to continue to look, but my back pain has been really severe the past two days, & I'm thinking it may be wise for us to hold off on getting another dog until I can get this pain under control.


Sounds like a plan. Also they may be taking their time to find adoptive parents -- sometimes they do a trial run, so don't give up hope yet. Feel better. :grouphug:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, the day after I last posted, I got an email from a foster mom who got my contact info from CCHS. They had felt bad about the misunderstanding between them & my vet regarding the first rescue I had applied for (Lilith) so they passed my info along to this kind woman who had taken in 4 of the malts from that same group of ones that had been dumped. We went over there yesterday to interact with them & see which one, if any, would be the best personality fit with our other dogs (especially Daisy). There is one that she is going to keep for a while because the poor thing is terrified of people  that one stayed in the corner of the pen & shook the entire time. It was heartbreaking. The other three played with each other & would come over to us & sniff & lick our hands & then run away real quick. They were funny. But there was one that when I picked her up, she just turned to a noodle in my lap & was totally loving it, so that's our girl! But they were all just precious. I wish I could take in more than one, but with two dogs already, it's just not practical for us  
They are going to be spayed this week & we should be able to pick her up next weekend. 
I'm excited & nervous at the same time. I hope she loves it here with us & that she & my other dogs (mainly Daisy) get along, although I don't know why they wouldn't...Daisy loves every dog she's ever met. Tootsie used to be that way when she was younger, but now that she's old, she takes a while to warm up sometimes. Our plan is to introduce them outside in the front yard & play with them out there for a while first, then bring them into the back yard to play & then into the house. 
If anyone has any suggestions or advice, please share it!

The first pic is 3 of the 4 dogs, the second pic is the little shy one, & the third is the one that we are adopting (she's the one on the left in the first pic)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, congratulations! I'm so happy for you! You found the right girl for your family. Your idea of the outside intro sounds good. I'm sure it will go fine. I don't know how your Daisy is, but I haven't found Zooey to be mean to new dogs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! And Thank You for helping save one of these precious fluffs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is great news!! So very happy for you. I am sure they will all get along just fine. Keep us posted! :chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh..... how sad 

But I'm happy that they are in a safe loving foster home and that you found a little girl to fit your family!

She is so sweet... a little angel :wub:

Can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Hooray!! It sounds like everything is working out great! As many people have stated, things happen for a reason, and maybe THIS is the girl that was meant for you! I really hope everything works out well and she comes to stay with you, and I am looking forward to seeing piccies of her blossoming under your care! Keep us posted!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so happy you found a good match for your family! Your new little girl is so cute! How old is she? She doesn't look very old at all. I sure hope the foster home can coax the shy one out of her shell soon. That is so sad to hear that she is scared of people even.  At least she is in a good place now.

Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay!!! :chili: SO happy to hear this!! I literally just adopted a Malti-Chi (we think) on Friday and are still trying to get Ozzie to accept her being around... so far he has barked/growled a lot at her.. :-/ I'm glad to hear your Daisy is more accepting of other pups! It will make life much easier!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're sooo cute and lucky to be alive from the way it sounded... I hope they catch the person who dumped them since it sounds like they were abused. Read on their site some had broken toes, one a broken jaw and another a broken tail that had to be amputated...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sooooo happy for you and her! Redemption is my fav! Maybe you should call her "Demi" for redemption---new life! Can't wait to get to know her!


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't wait to get her home! This week is going to feel like a month, I know it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on this great news!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She is a sweetie, and I'm sure that everything will work out with your new little girl and your fluffs at home.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a horrible beginning these beautiful babies have had. Fortunately, their lives are about to change in the most fabulous way thanks to Angels like you! Congrats to you all  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jojo - I'm so happy for you and even more so by that cute little girl. :chili::chili: My gosh she looks like such a doll. And wait until her hair grows back -- she'll be even more of a beauty. Do you have a name for her picked out yet? That will help the time go by. I really think that things are meant to be and that this little girl picked you out. :innocent: Can't wait until you have her in your arms. :thumbsup: Sending prayers for her spay.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

congrats on your new pup! they are all precious aren't they...just look at those faces.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Maglily said:


> congrats on your new pup! they are all precious aren't they...just look at those faces.


Yes they are! <3

We pick her up today! My anxiety is pretty much non-existent at this point, yay! I'm just so excited to get her to her new furever home!

They estimate her age to be around 3. She got spayed on Tuesday & got her teeth cleaned. She didn't need any tooth extractions. :thumbsup:

I found out that the little shy one is not even a year old. I knew she looked very young, but it was confirmed. Foster mom will be working with her for a while. She said she runs away if she even looks at her :crying:

I hate the evil, um, we'll say jerks, (I have a far more worse expletive for them that isn't fit for this forum) that did this to these dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:arty:artytime: I can't wait to see her. So happy for all of you. :chili::chili: And yes, jerks is way too kind a term. :angry:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Well little Cupcake has been home with us for about 3 hour now! Tootsie &Daisy were sniffing all over her but once we got her inside, tootsie went off into the bedroom (she does this a lot anyway, so that's nothing new) & Daisy wanted nothing to do with her but as soon as I got up from the couch, Daisy went over to Cupcake & was sniffing her. I took some pics. I'll try to attach them but I'm posting from my phone so I don't know if it will work. She's in my lap & she is just such a cuddle bug!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Only one pic attached...trying again!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a doll she is with her beautiful big eyes. Once her hair grows in Cupcake will be stunning :wub::chili:.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh she's so cute!!! Please PM me your address in case I want to send that little sweetie a pressie :wub:

And keep us posted with updates!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Fluff!!! She looks really cute and she is really lucky to have a nice home :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She looks so sweet 

I'm glad everyone is getting along.... and so nice that she is enjoying your lap 

can't wait to hear about her journey as she blossoms in her new forever home!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg so cute!!! Congrats! She looks a bit like my Lisa


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

She is just the cutest thing! You must be in love...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub2::wub2::wub2: I'm in love. What a cute Cupcake she is. :chili: And I'm so glad all three photos posted. Just adorable. I'm sure there will be a lot of sniffing out going on. :HistericalSmiley: Thank you so much for giving this little beauty a home. I know she'll repay you with tons of love and happiness. I'm so excited for you all. Now you have to add her under your avatar. :chili::chili:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> What a doll she is with her beautiful big eyes. Once her hair grows in Cupcake will be stunning :wub::chili:.


 She has the nice straight, thick fur. I can't wait to see it when it grows longer.
Maisie&Me - I love her big eyes! They make her look so puppy-like! 

I want to thank everyone on here for giving me so much encouragement & support during this process! It means so much to me! <3

Yes I need to change my siggie to have all three of my girls in it! Project for tomorrow


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

She looks beautiful, i cant imagine how pretty she is going to look when her fur grows back :wub:

She looks so happy and content already to be with you in your home she will love you forever and more for rescuing her what an angel!!! :innocent:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless you for rescuing that little girl. She'll have a wonderful life with you.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Awwwwww she is darling. I love how your other baby is sniffing her lol. Too cute. Give her hugs and kissies from the Jones family and licks from Halo.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

The sniffing was really cute. As soon as she was aware that I was watching though, she quit it & was once again acting "too cool for the room" And at night, she prefers to snuggle with her daddy instead of me, but last night she was all about sleeping with mommy! Can we say "jealous"? lol. She'll get over it. There's no doubt in my mind. I've got Cupcake in a laundry basket next to me on the floor right now & Tootsie is on the floor next to her & Daisy is in my lap (which she usually is whenever I'm on the computer or sitting down to put on my makeup, lol). I want her to know she has nothing to worry about, she's still my baby & just because we got another baby it doesn't mean she's getting bumped, lol.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just A Girl said:


> The sniffing was really cute. As soon as she was aware that I was watching though, she quit it & was once again acting "too cool for the room" And at night, she prefers to snuggle with her daddy instead of me, but last night she was all about sleeping with mommy! Can we say "jealous"? lol. She'll get over it. There's no doubt in my mind. I've got Cupcake in a laundry basket next to me on the floor right now & Tootsie is on the floor next to her & Daisy is in my lap (which she usually is whenever I'm on the computer or sitting down to put on my makeup, lol). I want her to know she has nothing to worry about, she's still my baby & just because we got another baby it doesn't mean she's getting bumped, lol.


I just adopted a rescue last week too, and my first fluff is definitely a little unsure! He has been trying to get into my lap more than he usually does... he sometimes would go for the lap, but most of the time would be content to lie on the couch near me.

Everyone here has told me to make sure to spend 1-on-1 time with each fluff to ensure no one gets left out or feels jealous... I almost feel as if Ozzie knows when I pay some extra attention to him, that he knows that he isn't being replaced! :wub:


----------

